# Schooley rods.



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

DE82 said:


> No they're not, the point being if you know what your doing you can land a monster on anything. I know ficious has landed many big pike through the ice and his combo is very similar to what a schooley is. My combo is very close, and I had plenty of people telling me, "You can't land big fish without a spinning reel" Well proved that wrong twice just this season and got them up a 5inch hole  It can be done trust me.


 Point taken.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

StumpJumper said:


> Well ya, schooley rods arent a 5' ultralight....
> 
> I've caught many 20+ lb kings on a 4' ultralight with 4lb test, although the guys around you tend to get pissed while waiting.
> 
> Jacktown... it's ok man I know they are good poles!! They just look funny


 actually schooly makes decent rods ..... not the white ones 
they are 48 inches and 5 ft length and i use them standing up and put spring bobbers on the ends have a partial pic in my album 
and all the rods in my pics of this year limits are all schooly caught and a picture of it too ! i buy custom made tightline poles from the tightline master that started it all 45 years ago 
lifetime guarantee 50 $- all with schooly reels

im only responding not to argue but make a point for others reading this thread !....not every one has a knutsons like we have here in tournament town ! we get to see products that are made for ice men 
from the icemen !


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

Back to original question pop rivets work great.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

9mile BP has the pegs. I would think a lot of bait shops have them, kind of supprised they don't


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

I want one of those Hi-tec aluminum pretty colored reels that sit on the counter of Knutson's for 60.00.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Will one of you guys please reach out and slap me a few times....

I've used Schooley rods forever lol... it's all I've ever used for panfish, and I too have landed pike, bass etc on these poles..


When I said they looked cheezy I was confusing them with the Marmish rods.....

Sorry lol..:sad: 

As of today though I will be handing down my Schooleys to my daughters because my JM Springbobber rod will be here.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

StumpJumper said:


> Will one of you guys please reach out and slap me a few times....
> 
> I've used Schooley rods forever lol... it's all I've ever used for panfish, and I too have landed pike, bass etc on these poles..
> 
> ...


:lol: It happens to the best of us man, no harm no foul


----------



## the fishing machine (Jan 25, 2010)

Schooley reels is all I have ever used. I've caught walleye and pike with them with no problems. 

They can be dropped on the ice hundreds of times and never break. that is what i like about them...as for their rods I'm not sure about them... I have some of my fav.

I just looked at a video about marmish and I have a interest,but they seem a little pricey. JMO


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I thought those Marmish rods looked interesting too, but not for that price. I found another rod similar to those that looks interesting:

http://www.fish307.com/htmarmooskarodcombo.aspx

Whadda ya guys think? I'm talking about for those guys, like me, that like Schooleys and panfish.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

ibthetrout said:


> I thought those Marmish rods looked interesting too, but not for that price. I found another rod similar to those that looks interesting:
> 
> http://www.fish307.com/htmarmooskarodcombo.aspx
> 
> Whadda ya guys think? I'm talking about for those guys, like me, that like Schooleys and panfish.


I've got a similar rod (ie looks identicla except for color) outfitted with a really nice spring bobber. The whole set-up came directly from Poland. If you like schooley's, you'd probably like this rod. The one I have is much shorter than a schooley. Works really nice when you're running out of room in your shanty or anytime you'd want to have a shorter rod.


----------

